# Canada Lynx



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

The posts about Bobcats got me wondering about the Canada Lynx _Lynx canadensis_. I know the historic range of the Lynx did extend into Utah, but its present status in Utah is considered either extremely rare or extirpated. I've never seen one.
I was curious if anyone believes they may have had a sighting in Utah over the last few years?
Here is a recent article about some conservation efforts....
http://www.conservationnw.org/wildlife- ... bitat-rule


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

One of Mossback's best guides lives in Beaver and is a houndsman as well. A few years back he treed a lynx near Beaver. He notified the DWR, who went back to where he said it was and quickly treed and captured it. It was a collared female. The lynx had traveled hundreds of miles to get to Beaver. He was given some kind of recognition award for it.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

It's true.

It seemed the question at the time was if the Lynx had come through or from Colorado, and how he got across the Colorado River and to Beaver without being seen. Must be sneaky little critter's !!! _O\


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

We still have a few in Wyoming, Wind River Range and I think Yellowstone N.P.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Did the DWR send it back to where it came from? I'd love to watch one chase down a snowshoe hare.
I had a group of my students out doing some birdwatching/counting, for Cornell University's Lab of Ornithology, just before noon today. We were observing a group of 28 house sparrows hopping around on the snow and the parking lot of the school when they suddenly scattered in all directions. A female Cooper's hawk came swooping down low, what looked like just a few inches off of the ground trying to nab one of the sparrows. She missed, but what was really cool was right behind her were two Ravens chasing the hawk and just a squawking. After the miss, the hawk perched in one of the lower branches of large sycamore. The ravens perched in the top of the tree snd just stared at the hawk. We watched for about five more minutes then had to get back inside.
Although I have witnessed that scenario play out many times it was a first for most of the students, most thought it was cool as heck.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I believe they did take the lynx back to Canada, I will have to ask.

I caught an owl that was just learning to fly, because it was harassed by ravens when I was 12. She landed in a field under a wheel line. I happened to watch her land, and I took off my t-shirt and grabbed her. I had her for most of the summer. I let her go when school started, she hung out near the house for a couple of years. The 'pecking' order of birds has always been fascinating to me. And, since I first scaled a cliff at the age of 10 to check out an eagle nest, I have been a fan of birds of prey. I took pix of eagle nests from empty, to eggs, to eaglets, to the 'Cain and Abel' phase, to them leaving the nest through out my teen years. I still will stop to watch a hawk/owl/eagle in flight.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

It seems to me I remember reading about one of the transplanted lynx from Colorado travelling into Utah. They tracked it through Joe's Valley and beyond as it made it's way north. I don't recall if the biologists ever caught up to it to turn it around or not. I dunno, maybe that was the one that ended up in Beaver.

I run hounds and have spent a lot of time here on the Cache looking for bobcat, but I've yet to come across anyhting I thought might be a lynx...........even though a logging request was being challenged a couple years back as being disruptive to lynx habitat. :roll:


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Kevin D said:


> It seems to me I remember reading about one of the transplanted lynx from Colorado travelling into Utah. They tracked it through Joe's Valley and beyond as it made it's way north. I don't recall if the biologists ever caught up to it to turn it around or not. I dunno, maybe that was the one that ended up in Beaver.
> 
> I run hounds and have spent a lot of time here on the Cache looking for bobcat, but I've yet to come across anyhting I thought might be a lynx...........even though a logging request was being challenged a couple years back as being disruptive to lynx habitat. :roll:


I remember them saying something about someone has it on a trail camera up by Joes Valley, now the fish and game is trying to get it located again. They put alot of warnings out when they confirmed it was a Lynx so no one would trap or kill it.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

5 years ago on La Sal mountain we had a lynx walking down the road just after dark. Definitely not a bobcat, way too tall, with the huge ear tufts and full beard.


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

My FIL saw one on the shores at fish lake.


----------

